
Challenging myself to code a web app and what I (re)learned - spirovskib
Had to stay at home for personal reasons as well as the COVID19.<p>I re-learned to code by building a small web app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ako.beyondmachines.net&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m still a noob, but I did re-learn a lot:<p>1. You don&#x27;t appreciate something until you try it - Talking about an MVP seems like slacking. You see that your app is not perfect - best you can do is meet agreed quality criteria. Talking about CyberSec is like sci-fi. First day in production you get exploited by elements you didn&#x27;t even consider. Talking about full testing before go-live seems an overkill. You spend whole day deploying because something wasn&#x27;t tested in dev&#x2F;test.<p>2. Know where you want to go - Coding isn&#x27;t the only challenge. You must understand what the product should do. Otherwise you around the concepts, never tying it all together into product.<p>3. Design for desired data - Build a product with understanding of what data it will store. You avoid a lot of pain of data leaks if you don&#x27;t have such data.<p>4. Idea creep is real - As the app came to life i got into &quot;this would be much better if&quot;. I got bogged down into refactor and more ideas. I wasn&#x27;t getting more done, just built more frustration.<p>5. Maintain redundancy - Things fail. Don&#x27;t rely on only one place to code, store, test, run. Combine the tooling to help in redundancy.<p>6. Open and transparent - One-person-show must get help. People will find more issues than you will. Invite scrutiny to build a better product.<p>7. Improve it - Use the idea creep and feedback. Come back and build a better iteration.<p>What did I build? A small web app with challenges for young engineers - things with real-life practical application in real companies. We should find ways to build and showcase experience as close to practical as possible. 
As of today - the product is living it&#x27;s first 24 hours live.<p>Thanks for reading all this. I would appreciate a visit, test and feedback.<p>Bozidar Spirovski
======
O_H_E
I would encourage you to post as a link as text submissions are usually
slightly at an algorithmic disadvantage to get to the front page. You could
either post the link while pasting the writing as a comment, or submit a link
to a blog post.

